# Title for my website & haunt??



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there. I am trying to come up with a name for my website and haunt. I want to incorporate the turtle thing with a halloween twist. Turtle is my nickname and how lots of people know me. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated...thanks


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

http://hauntyourhouse.hauntyourhomeproductions.com/guide.html
here's a list of a bunch of different words that you could use to come up with a name.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Twisted Turtle's Haunted Pond

Twisted Turtle's Haunted Swamp

Swamp of the Turtle Terror

etc...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Naked Turtle's Halloween Funhouse.
Haunted Turtle Shell of 2778.
EvilTurtle Shell.
The Spooky Tutle Shell


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Turtle Terror


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Web Name*

Turtle Kill.com
Hollo Turtle.com
Turtle Ween.com
Evil Turtle.com
Turtle Soup.com
Grim Turtle.com
Tur- De- Hal- ween.com
Scary Turtle.com
Dead Turtle.com
Night Of The Living Dead Turtle.com
Turtle Ghost.com

Hope that helps..lol :jol:


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

How Bout,

Turtle Mansion


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

The swamp theme mentioned earlier is a good direction. You could build off that with things like Terror on Turtle Trail etc. Little hard to know what direction is best without knowing the overall theme of your haunt. If it's a haunted house, Great White's suggestion works well. You could build off that, too with names such as The Haunting of Turtle Mansion etc.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

turtle twitch, turtle crossing, 
or a switch on sweeneys suggestion: turtles trail of terror, 
haunting turtle, turtle swill,
turtles tales of horror


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Turtle, the Terrible Terrapin's Twisted Trail ~ It'll scare you out of your shell.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

terror turtle or turtle terror?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

haha gloomy ... how bout It'll scare the shell out of you!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The Haunted Bayou; you could have a picture of one of those awesome snapping turtles, fitted out with fangs and claws. How about a skull in each of the shell plates on it's back (sorry, I don't know what they're called)?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Lilly said:


> haha gloomy ... how bout It'll scare the shell out of you!!


Lilly thanks so much for that last bit. I needed that. Its gunna be Welcome to Turtle's Terror....it'll scare the shell out of you. That was just what i needed for it. THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I`ll have to thank Gloomy Gus then .. I just twisted his words around. so thanks for your inspiration GG


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Rightly so and thank you GLOOMY GUS


----------

